# Which school?



## starline (May 6, 2006)

I just found this forum and like it werry much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am thinking of starting make-up classes in USA this August.

Can you recommend me a good school where I can learn something.... different than basic make-up which I already know.

I have a diploma for make-up artist but it's not american so I decidet to 
1) referesh my skills  2) learn something new and 3) may be get an opportunity to practice in US


----------



## bellamia (May 8, 2006)

Artist from MAC and other people recommend this school for me. I haven't attend yet do to the money, but check out the site and speak to advisors. Here is the site www.mud.edu


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 10, 2006)

Hi, this is my 1st post on Specktra (I think, lol). Anyway, I LOVE make-up, hair, skin, etc... (obviously) and am currently a nurse but have always wanted to be in the beauty industry. I registered for cosmetology school yesterday and I'm excited about that, yet I am finding out that focus very little on make-up and skin and more on hair. I am pretty good at applying make-up, but want to know MORE!!! Is there a school close to me (Reading, PA) that teaches just make-up techniques and application? Thanks. BTW - You are all so beautiful!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 20, 2006)

I'm starting MUD in NYC the first week in June..I'm not sure if it's completely the right decision, but it's too late to back out now....It's supposed to be good, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## bellamia (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_I'm starting MUD in NYC the first week in June..I'm not sure if it's completely the right decision, but it's too late to back out now....It's supposed to be good, but I guess we'll see._

 
Congrats Starrlight.......Keep us posted on how the school is. I would like to attend that school once my cosmo loans are paid off.


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_I'm starting MUD in NYC the first week in June..I'm not sure if it's completely the right decision, but it's too late to back out now....It's supposed to be good, but I guess we'll see._

 
Good for you!! I just got my catalog from them in the mail today!! I was so excited while I was reading over it? What courses are you taking? I'm thinking about taking the Fashion Stylist Program. I still don't know if I'm really interested in the Charachter Make-up Course or not. I have to wait though. I'm only going to be starting cosmo school on June 19th and that takes 43 weeks full time. And I live in PA so I'll have to figure out where to live, etc...while I go to school in NY. So much to think about!! But I'm so happy for you!! Best wishes!! Keep us posted on how it goes. The school sounds fabulous!!

Hugs~
Heather


----------



## Naked Lunch (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll be attending MUD nyc in March for the Journeyman program during the day. It's really short (a little over two months) but I'm pretty excited to finally go to school for something I want to do. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2006)

MUD is a good school but in my opinion, it is overrated. It is way overpriced because of it's popularity and marketing.

Studio Makeup Academy is a school in Hollywood. It is the only makeup school inside a movie studio, so you'll be interacting with actual actors and the movie set atmosphere. I've heard LOTS of good things about this school from actual people who have gone here. www.studiomakeupacademy.com

Award Studio media makeup (in Los Angeles) http://www.mediamakeupartists.com/training.asp

Cinema Makeup School (in Los Angeles)http://www.cinemamakeup.com/application/index.htm

I'm deciding between these 3 right now. I'm leaning towards the Studio Makeup school but the only thing is that the other 2 are in LA which is convenient for me because I will only have to drive an extra 5-10 minutes. the Cinema Makeup School is only 1-2 miles away from my fashion school so that's a plus.. anyway Good luck!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 11, 2006)

MUD's Portfolio Development class is really all that's worth it.  

I didn't learn a thing about makeup application, that I didn't learn in 6 months at my MAC counter (however, chaacter makeup is another story)...but the business side & photoshoots were good...and I still say that it's probably the best in NYC.  LA has sooo many more options though.  

This is a pretty old thread, but if anyone's still looking for info on MUD, do a search, I've written some pretty long entries about what I've thought about it & junk.


----------

